# Basically a Free NRA membership



## Darin (Jan 8, 2013)

NRA membership drops to $25, includes $25 Bass Pro gift card

They dropped their membership dues to $25 plus you get a free bass pro card. I figured it seemed like a win/win. 

Thought I would pass along the info to you guys!


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 8, 2013)

Darin said:


> NRA membership drops to $25, includes $25 Bass Pro gift card
> 
> They dropped their membership dues to $25 plus you get a free bass pro card. I figured it seemed like a win/win.
> 
> Thought I would pass along the info to you guys!



Bass Pro has that figured out!

I don't know anyone that can get in and out of a Bass Pro Shop for less then $25.00 bucks.


----------



## sgt7546 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hard to beat free.



Sent from my screen to yours.


----------



## poorboypaul (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Just re-joined!


----------



## bigcat (Jan 11, 2013)

poorboypaul said:


> Thanks for the info. Just re-joined!



Yep me to


----------



## Tree Bones (Jan 11, 2013)

Good time to support our second amendment rights.


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 11, 2013)

do they take canuckistani transplants living in NJ?


----------



## langfordbc (Jan 14, 2013)

Banacanin said:


> do they take canuckistani transplants living in NJ?



They even take Canadians who live in Canada. I joined a few months back. Along with the NFA of course. Kinda pointless supporting guns rights in another country and not in my own!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Jan 14, 2013)

I am a Patron life member. They call me every day asking for $500 or more. I get so tired of it. I like being a member, but dont like getting called everyday. They even call sometimes late a night, around 10pm.


----------

